# kaanapali Beach Club



## nygiants11991 (Dec 16, 2012)

I would like to add an every even year at the Diamond Kaanapali Beach Club to my portfolio (resale, of course).  I have some questions for a Diamond Kaanapali Beach Club expert. 

1. What would be the best way to go, points or week? If points, are the points all the same or are there different categories? I want Maui.

2. Are there any known special assessments for the Kaanapali Beach Club? I have read there was a hefty on at Point at Poipu.

Thanks in advance for any/all assistance.


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 17, 2012)

*KBC is in Hawaii Collection?*



nygiants11991 said:


> I would like to add an every even year at the Diamond Kaanapali Beach Club to my portfolio (resale, of course).  I have some questions for a Diamond Kaanapali Beach Club expert.
> 
> 1. What would be the best way to go, points or week? If points, are the points all the same or are there different categories? I want Maui.
> 
> ...



I don't own specifically with KBC, but am a DRI owner. If you strictly want to own in Hawaii and want only KBC, then you can buy a resale week.  It's just that simple. If you want more flexibility but within Hawaii then you should buy points in the Hawaii Collection. Buying in the Hawaii Collection would give you access to all of the resorts in Hawaii and a couple on the mainland.  You would not have access to al the DRI resorts if you bought resale, just the resorts in the Hawaii Collection.  With DRI, you will have the home resort advantage in the Hawaii Collection. With DRI, your home collection allows you to make reservations 13 months in advance to those resorts. Those who are outside of the home collection can only make reservations starting at 10 months out. If you buy points make sure you have enough points to by the size units you desire.  If you want a 2 bedroom of any kind, I would suggest you buy resale WEEKS because they are more difficult to get during high and peak seasons.  

I cannot speak to any special assessments due for KBC. I will say that the Point at Poipu's special assessment was a unique one due to water intrusion.  DRI has not had any other nearly $6000 special assessments since I have been with them which has been since 2004 when it was with Sunterra. 

I hope this helps a bit. I am sure others wii chime in.


----------



## daventrina (Dec 17, 2012)

nygiants11991 said:


> 2. Are there any known special assessments for the Kaanapali Beach Club?


None expected. The resort was inspected when we were there in October and it passed with flying colors.... FWIW.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Dec 17, 2012)

Is there any type of internal banking? If I bought an every year, but only wanted to go every other, are my only options, renting out the week I don't want or trading through II/RCI?


----------



## fluke (Dec 17, 2012)

No ability to bank weeks, but points can be banked.  Also I think a deeded week would be the way to go, but you would have to use an exchange service to trade or bank.  I second the purchase of a 2 bedroom , but they are significantly more expensive.


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 17, 2012)

nygiants11991 said:


> Is there any type of internal banking? If I bought an every year, but only wanted to go every other, are my only options, renting out the week I don't want or trading through II/RCI?



There are every other year weeks that can be bought as well.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 17, 2012)

nygiants11991 said:


> Is there any type of internal banking? If I bought an every year, but only wanted to go every other, are my only options, renting out the week I don't want or trading through II/RCI?





fluke said:


> No ability to bank weeks, but points can be banked.  Also I think a deeded week would be the way to go, but you would have to use an exchange service to trade or bank.  I second the purchase of a 2 bedroom , but they are significantly more expensive.



As others have indicated you have three options: 

1. Buy a deeded ownership at KBC.

2. Buy an ownership in the DRI Hawaii collection that will have enough points to get you the unit that you want at KBC

3. Buy an ownership in the DRI Hawaii Collection that will get you the points that you need and attach that ownership to the DRI Club

Some key items on each of those.

*****

*Deeded*


You can get an every week or an every other week unit.
Pay attention to the view category as that will determine what view you can get.
There are a limited number of two bedroom ownerships available. If you buy one check to be sure that it isn't a fixed week unit, because I think the deeded two-bedroom units may have been sold as fixed weeks.
You cannot bank your usage at the resort. If you own an every year and want to travel for two weeks every other year, you will have to deposit your unused week and try to obtain an exchange to match up with your reserved week.
If you come in as an exchanger, you will be treated as an exchanger. Meaning that any fees and charges that you will have to pay the fees that the resort applies to exchangers and not to owners for that exchange week.

*****

*Hawaii Collection, not part of the DRI Club*

Make sure that you get enough points to get the week that you want.
I don't know if the Collection rules will allow you to save points from one year to the next.  Be sure to verify that the Collection will allow you to save points if you want to travel every other year.
When you own in the collection you will pay a hefty trust maintenance fee on top of your the maintenance fees that are associated with your trust ownership.
The maintenance fees that you pay in the Trust are a blend reflecting the proportions of Trust ownership at the resort. Since KBC is one of the cheaper resorts in the Trust, your maintenance fees to buy the points equivalent in reservation value to a deeded week will be higher in the trust than for the deeded week. And that's before adding in the Trust fee.
If you buy into the Hawaii Collection before the Poipu Assessment is paid off, your annual fees from the Hawaii Collection will include the Collections share of the Poipu Special Assessment for that year.
IMHO - there is little to no reason to buy a simply Hawaii collection property.


****

*Hawaii collection as part of the DRI Club*

Not worth considering unless you want to get access to the DRI Club
You won't be able to do this unless you buy a minimum purchase from DRI. You can then combine that with a resale Hawaii Collection that you buy and combine with the developer purchase, but this needs to be negotiated as part of  your purchase.
In addition to annual fees layered with trust fees, you will also get charged an annual club fee as well.
You will be able to save points over from year to year, but Home Resort Advantage (ability to reserve 13 months in advance) does not apply to saved points.  So if you  buy an annual contract that is half the annual points you need to reserve the week you want so that you will have enough points every other year, you will never be able to use Home Resort Advantage - meaning that you will only be able to reserve 10 months in advance.  That may make ti difficult to reserve if you want to travel during peak times, because people with HRA will clean out the inventory.
Again little reason I can see to want that.


----------



## daventrina (Dec 19, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> As others have indicated you have three options:


Nice summary


----------



## ccwu (Dec 19, 2012)

daventrina said:


> None expected. The resort was inspected when we were there in October and it passed with flying colors.... FWIW.



I own mostly Hawaii collection after I gave diamond resort my deeded week in KBC when i switch to DRI.  There is awayer filtration assessment fee for the DRI resort in Kuai. I was assessed about $8,000 assessment fees starting 2012.  DRI trying to make the impact less so max assessment fees is $2,000 a year. So for me there is 3 or 4 years to go. There is a law suit, the assessment fees further spread over future years. My 2013 is less than 2012.  I guess if you buy the deeded KBC, you do not need to pay the assessment fee for Hawaii collection. The Hawaii collection has three resorts - KBC, The point of Poipu in Kauai and polo tower in LV. The rest are affiliated. So if any of the three needs big repair, shared by fewer members of the three while US collection has 20 resorts or so, shared by larger pool of members. So the Hawaii Collection MF is fluctuated.  

Be cautious of what the sales person told you. They do twisted the fact. You need to research yourself.  I had a few years very upset with the sales persons and I do not buy any more points now. 

The points can roll over from one year to another year before year end. You can do it on line. The max that you can roll over is your annual allocated points. Say if you have 9,000 points. The most that you can roll over is 9,000 points.  In the next year, you will have 18,000 points. You would have to used 9,000 since you can only roll over 9,000 in the year end. DRI does not identify current year points vs prior year points. You can alway deposit into II for another two years. I never did it so I do not know the detail of deposit. When I exchange, I just use current year's points when I see one I like. Actually trading is pretty good. I traded into Westin in Kaui for a two bedrooms for 4,500 points while staying in KBC needs 14,000 for two bedrooms. Trading fees is different per your level.  I paid $99 trading thru II as Platinum elite. So I am looking for trading more than using my week (other than going to KBC).  I think the II trading is cheaper than RCI. I have no trading fee discount thru HGVC as elite premier. Besides, I like II resorts better than RCI resorts. I traded into Westin and Marriott a lot.  You have to be club member to trade thru II. The average KBC one bedroom scenic view is 6,500 points, ocean view 8,500, delux ocean view 11,500 and two bedroom 14,000. The elite member can have certain number of upgrades to one class higher per year by paying a upgrade fee. Platinum elite has unlimited free upgrade at the time of reservation ( I certainly has the upgrade 13 months in advance since the inventories is available. For me to get a two bedroom, I reserve a delux ocean view at 11,500 to have upgrade to two bedroom. My reservation will show as two bedroom with 11,500 points.  I can get any peak week with free upgrades if I want. (Christmas and new year's week is about 35% more points. The two bedroom is about 22,000 points and you have to get it exactly 13 weeks in advance.  all the two bedrooms and deluxe ocean view are sold out for 2013 already by now.)  I do not know too much what resale points can do for you.  You may have to get holiday fixed week in order to get the holiday week. Deeded floating week can reserve 12 month in advance while Hawaii collection has 13 months in advance.  So it would be very difficult for floating deeded week to get peak holiday week.nn I had two separate floating deeded weeks for Embassy beach resort ( before changing to KBC.) every other year from resale thru a broker at $7000 each. I turn into DRI in exchange of development points by purchasing more.  At the time, compare my resale price ( $14,000) the develop points is not much higher.  I think it is much cheaper now at resale. The points could be cheaper than the deeded week thru eBay. You can research. I was told that if I wanted to switch back to deeded week, I could do it by the sales person. I did not try it, and do not know if it is another lie.  

One of the thing is that resort charges members who does not own KBC or Hawaii collection parking fees of about $12 or $15 a day. As owner of KBC or Hawaii collection, we have free parking.  I own both Hawaii collection (5-7 weeks worth of one bedroom in peak season) and US collection ( two weeks of one bedroom in peak season) and I was told that I can have 5-7 weeks of free parking at KBC. I would need to pay parking fee once I used up all my KBC points. The same in US.  Lake Tahoe vacation resort charges $16 parking fees, but not to club members. 

I have to say, over all, I am pleased with what I have now. I was gold elite and silver elite before platinum elite.  I like being platinum elite. I have a private 24 hours direct connection for call or text. So if I have request or question, I can get answer right away. It is just too bad the direct connection is not capable thru smart phone.  It has to be thru PC or tablet. (Instead of calling them, I can click a bottom having them call me instantly). It is very handy.  It may not be worth for the extra money. But I can get 20-30% worth more points free for the free upgrades.

I do agree with the other members advice if you only want KBC. A resale fixed deeded week is good. Get a peak flux week is also good if you may not go the same time each year. It all depends on what you really need.  I got mine before knowing TUG. Money spend and I have no regret other than upset with some lies of the sales person's twisted fact (lies).  I passed the upset Period. So I have peace with myself.  All I am waiting is that when we retire, we can travel more.  I currently rented out the extra home weeks.  Talking about that, if you only want to go to there occasionally, it could be wise to look for rental. A lots of them only rented for MF fees and some are below MF.


----------

